# Finding friends



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've never posted in this section before so I apologize if this issue has already been addressed. I have a couple of buddies from back in high school who are now deployed in Iraq. I have lost com with them before thier respective tours began. I am getting married in July and was wondering if there is any resources to aid in obtaining a mailing address so I can send these guys invitations. I realize they wouldn't be able to attend but would love to open a line of communication. All help would greatly be appreciated.
Bop


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I sent you a PM but I was thinking..a lot of the military guys (gals) have myspace and facebook. You could type in their name and see if you can find them that way. If so, you can send them a message. Just a thought !! Again, good luck


----------

